# Aaahhh! stress...!!



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I guess you can call this a good rant but, i thought timing might not be right for me now for a puppy but after thinking about it, i was just stressing out... Anyway, you know how i have been looking for a pup but not having luck? I notice just now form 2 breeders that they have pups available!!  Now the thing that has been making me think non stop is age. Funny how i just had that as a topic the other day!! :lol: Anyway, the breeder w/ the 5 month old decided to sell him and hes has what i'm looking for but the other breeder has a puppy (over 12 wks) who has the appearance, etc of what i like. Both are the same price too! iI would get both in a heartbeat but i can't!







Now i have to decide quickly because of what happened to me before; they'll be taken soon! This is stressful but what a nice type of stress to have! 
Thanks for letting me rant!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well is the 5mo trained at all.does the 5mo old look like what u want also? if yes then i would go with him...if not go witht he younger one


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

They both have the face i like and the 5 month old is pretty much potty trained on wee pads... I know the advantages of the 5 month old but puppy stage is so sweet (hard work too) and you can watch them grow... Thats the part i'm deciding on, will i miss that part if i go w/the older pup. Both are good breeders; i asked alot of questions and spoke w/ referrals, etc... too.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

are they close by...maybe go play with both..i personally prefer to skip the puppy stage...lots of stress! but some ppl like it. 5 mo is still a puppy


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh my! Flip a coin! what are the pros and cons?


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Jan 3 2005, 07:14 PM
> *Oh my!  Flip a coin!  what are the pros and cons?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27297*


[/QUOTE]








no kidding!!
pros w/ the older one is i have a better idea w/ temperament, face, hes almost potty trained (if i take him i'll have to reenforce that), he has a good coat.
younger one is he'll be more the size i want (smaller lap puppy), and i can experience him growing up. cons will be the potty training (but i'm up for it) and cons for the older on is he will probably be a little bigger than i prefer but not too much of a big deal.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

how big is the 5mo old? there is no way to know if the other one will be the size u want...unless u know far back in the history all the lines are small. o ic he is 4.5 lbs...doesnt sound like he will be big...parker was about that weight at that age..he is 6lbs now


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Eeeny Meeny Miney Mo,







haha J/k. What about personality of each, have you been around them to see how they act? We had to pick between 2 of the lil' fur butts when we bought Caesar. The other one was quite a bit smaller, but was very hyper. Caesar was hyper at first, but then calmed down and slept between my husband and I on the couch, while the other one continued to hop around.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Oohhh, this is a toughie!!! I don't know which choice I'd make...I do know that regardless of which one you choose, you'll feel as if s/he has been with you forever before 24 hours pass...and your heart will be all his or hers.

As adorable as she was, Sylphide was really, really bratty between 12 weeks to 5 months, and started settling down (although she is still a brat) at around 5 months...since I just went through the puppy stage with her (she's 16 months), I'd probably go for the 5 month old...but then again, babies are soooooo cute :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I got Chanel at 4 months old, which was a bit older than most people when they purchased their pups...but she had gone past her teething stage, she was potty trained, etc. I don't think I would have liked the biting/nipping stage. And my breeder potty trained Chanel and Chanel will pee on the pad now if she sees one. I think that is invaluable. Also, with the older one, you can see that it already has the look you want, the younger one may grow into a face that you don't like.

I agree with the personality/temperment. Chanel was aloof when I went to pick her up, but I was a stranger then.

I would also consider distance and comfort level with the breeder!

Good luck deciding and let us know!!

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, I dont know how to help ya. Maybe imagine yourself with the younger pup, and seeing how much you'd miss the 5 month old one and then vice versa and think of which one you'd really be happier with. Good Luck. I definitely can't wait til you find your baby







.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I got Brinkley at 4 months...and I didn't think about it then-and I wouldn't change it now...BUT...I see the pictures of the little tiny pups and I kinda feel sad that I missed that baby stage with him. If I get another, I don't know that I will wait until they are that old. Just my opinion, but it sounds like either way you can't lose. I loved Brinkley at first sight/smell/touch!!!! Regardless of his age....


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

At least you have a choice! LOL. When it rains, it pours. How big are the parents of the puppies? The 5 month old shouldn't get THAT much bigger. My pups went to the vet today and they are just short of 6 months. Sassy is 3lb15ounces. Sadie is 4lb3ounces. I really like this size. I would be afraid of getting one that is TOO small for fear it would have lots of health trouble. Let us know what you decide. After having gotten both of my babies at different times, I would lean toward the older dog IF it has been around people and IF it hasn't been allowed to develop lots of nasty habits. Good luck!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone, i didn't expect all the responses & help! I will make my decision tomorrow and let you guys know what happened! the older one is in good hands, w/ his other siblings, well socialized, no nasty habits yet! thank goodness!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Seems like you got a lot of good advise . 
I myself would take the 5 month one from all that you have said. We got chester at 12 weeks. He was already trained to go outside. 

Five months is still a puppie and you really have not missed that much. There is still lots of time for bonding. In the early stages they mostly sleep eat and poop. 
chelsey our maltese is 5 month now and she is still in training. She is very good with potty but still has a few acciedents , on the carpet down stairs







I think she thinks it grass or something.

Regarding the size, you really will not know how big or small they will get. All you can do is guess. Some malts start of small and end up big or the other way around just like children.

I know it hard to pick because they are all so cute. I'm lucky there are no breeder close to our home or we would have more pupies... 

I don't think you can make a bad choice here... both are good breeders, both puppies have good temperment and are just what you want. 

Good luck and post pictures when you pick up your baby


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snoopychan, maybe you should back off your search for awhile and de-stress yourself? You sound like you are driving yourself crazy trying to find the perfect puppy.

I always believe that the ones that are meant to be somehow find you. I think maybe you just haven't found "the one" yet, and when you do, you'll know it. I'd hate you to have to feel pressured to decide between one of these two, then second guess your decision down the line.

He or she is out there - somewhere..........


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Not to be too nosey







...but was there a decsion made?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I AM being nosey! What is your decision?! LOL


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Jan 3 2005, 08:51 PM
> *I guess you can call this a good rant but, i thought timing might not be right for me now for a puppy but after thinking about it, i was just stressing out... Anyway, you know how i have been looking for a pup but not having luck? I notice just now form 2 breeders that they have pups available!!   Now the thing that has been making me think non stop is age. Funny how i just had that as a topic the other day!! :lol: Anyway, the breeder w/ the 5 month old decided to sell him and hes has what i'm looking for but the other breeder has a puppy (over 12 wks) who has the appearance, etc of what i like. Both are the same price too! iI would get both in a heartbeat but i can't!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Can I just say that when I was looking for a puppy, I was looking for a specific one in terms of coat, colouring etc. I didn't want any lemon colouring etc... and then I found this most wonderful little girl and I fell in love with her - despite having lemon ears and a tiny patch of lemon at the back of her head









I guess what I'm trying to say is that, unless you are purchasing the pup for show (which I gather you aren't), then I would concentrate more on the personality. You have to live with this little one for 10-15 years... that's a long time to spend with a beautiful but possibly nasty puppy! LOL Nah, I know you don't really know what the other puppy is like personality-wise, but if you like what you see in the older puppy, then I think you should go with him! There's obviously something about him that you really like because you've mentioned him a number of times







... 

And I wouldn't be concerned about the age to be honest. Abby is about 5 1/2 months old now - it's a beatiful age. If anything, I think it is an age where you tend to not worry "quite" so much - Up until Abby hit about 5 months, I worried 24/7 about her. Just recently I have started to relax a little - and I'm really enjoying it now









Just my two cents worth!


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh and just in the last two weeks, she has managed to be able to control her bladder at night time, so she gets to sleep in bed with me now









THAT is something I really enjoy (considering earlier on [at about 3-4months] she PEED IN MY BED!!!)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yes what did u decide?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

That is so true, chelsey is 5 months we don't have to worry so much about the bathroom thing... We can take her and chester to the in-laws without any worries. She sleeps right through the night. 

If your still not sure and you have to make quick decision soon. Maybe you should wait until you know that's the puppy for you. When I held Chelsey I new I had to take her home. I had first pick, and our breeder helped pick her out for us. There was a smaller puppy but Chelsey was for me


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Decisions, decisions...what did you decide?









My bf said to choose the younger one...don't know his reasoning though.

~Elegant


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

ok we are dying here ! which which one~


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Awwww......don't leave us in suspense!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Any news yet?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes I have been curious too which baby you picked.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Imma kill you, Snoopychan! You're leaving us in the dark!







We are dying to know! We are as excited as you (may not quite)!


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm really surprised at all of you. The proper answer would be to buy both.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad_@Jan 5 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I'm really surprised at all of you.  The proper answer would be to buy both.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
LOL, I know, but she said she couldn't get both.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie+Jan 5 2005, 12:10 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I know, but she said she couldn't get both.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27821
[/B][/QUOTE]
HAHAHA Lucky's Dad, you wouldn't have to tell me that! LOL.


----------



## Lucky's Dad (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Caesar's Mommie_@Jan 5 2005, 01:10 PM
> *LOL, I know, but she said she couldn't get both.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27821*


[/QUOTE]


In Maltese parlance, a mere technicality at best.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm thinking that she did make a decision and is too busy with her new baby to let us know!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh I HOPE that's what it is. I'm starting to get worried tho.


----------



## barbi0000 (Jan 1, 2005)

ok I'm brand new here and I love it! I can't wait to see which baby snoopychan chose! I'm looking also and I tend to stress out over it too. But I do believe that you will just know what the right one is. I have a Yorkie and I looked and looked and finally I just knew she was the right one. She is the BEST!!! I keep telling her I'm going to buy her her own baby but so far I haven't found what I want. She can't wait.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

snoop doggy dog where ARE you


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

This is killing me, I'm absolutely dying to know! I hope she posts soon!! She better posts some pics too after keeping everyone in suspense!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lucky's Dad+Jan 5 2005, 12:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Maltese parlance, a mere technicality at best. 
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27834
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hehe,


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

I emailed her and I am waiting for a response too!

She is propbably really busy!

~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WHERE IS SNOOPYCHAN! LOL

barbi0000--HEY! You should start an Introduction thread so we can ALL properly tell you how glad we are that you joined this wonderful site!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

OMGoodness! I am so sorry i haven't been on the forum to update you guys!!














You were right about when it rains it pours!! I wish i could of get both (that would of been my answer)!! Unfortunately, things at work the past couple of have not given me time to think about which puppy to get! I'm not sure if they are available still either! It was so hard to decide since they offered everything i was looking for but i was leaning towards the puppy... Anyway, i will take my chances and see what happens now. 
Everyone at work has gotten sick including one of the managers so we are short handed plus another manager is out of town on vacation (which was very much needed). So, i had my whole sched. changed plus i'm working ot. And we are getting the store ready for a important corporate & investor visit next week! Again, when it rains, it pours :excl:







So when i get home, i pass out! :lol: And i'm trying not to get sick too.
Sorry everyone for making you worry!! Thank you for thinking of me too!!







Hopefully this weekend i will have good news & i definately keep you guys updated!!

*please excuse me if i didn't make any sense...







i need to sleep!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

When they are itty bitty, they sorta do look like rats. But after the rat phase, I love the way they look when they're 2-3 months old. I wish Cloud would look like that forever!!!! 

<span style="font-family:Times">*SNOOPYCHAN---UPDATE US PLEASE!!!!!* </span>


----------

